# american staffie x border collie - temperament?



## Khama

Hi all!

I've been looking for a while now to adopt a dog and I just received a call about a american staffie x border collie at the local pound.

Apparently he was in a bad state when he was rescued, all skin and bones and covered in fleas.

My partner and I are very familiar with border collies, but not so much American Staffies. This particular dog seems to have more physical traits of a border collie.

Is there anything in particular about American Staffies I need to be aware about re: temperament, common health issues, etc?

This pup sounds like it's had a rough start and I'd love to give him a loving home that suits him.

Any info is welcome.

Thanks,
Khama.


----------



## Darkmoon

I believe you are talking about the American Staffordshire Terrier or a American Pit Bull Terrier (honestly it's the same breed). 

Mixed breeds are very hard to tell what their temperament will be like. You are however looking at a very high energy, strong, and smarter then your average dog type of dog. Pits and Amstaffs are very loyal dogs who love their humans. They are a very strong breed, agile, diverse, and loyal to the end. They are however because of the terrier in them have a higher prey drive and can be dog aggressive. Overall the breed is healthy with just normal issues with hip dysplasia, CCL tears, Some eye issues, and sometimes heart murmurs but all that can be found in any breed now of days. In Amstaffs though there is the genetic disorder called ataxia. It's rare but not unheard of among purebreds


----------



## trainingjunkie

This cross is fairly popular in the dogsport world. People use them for agility and flyball. I wouldn't get too hung up on the breeds because a mix can bring all sorts of new stuff into the equation! Just look at the dog in front of you.

I would guess that you will find a fairly driven, intelligent, high-energy dog! I would love to see pictures! I am wishing you the best! Thank you for considering a dog in need.

I can't wait to hear more.

FWIW- If this mix showed up at a shelter near me, I would be in the car headed out to see him or her. It's a cross that apeals to me.


----------



## Khama

Hi Darkmoon and Trainingjunkie, thanks for the responses.

Glad to hear the American Staffordshire Terrior is highly regarded. Intelligence is a trait I regard highly in a dog, especially a big one, as I intend to train it well!

Thanks for the health info Darkmoon. I grew up with German Shepherds so am happy I don't need hip scores or anything for Amstafs.

I'm meeting the dog in a couple of hours - very excited!

I don't have a very clear pic of the whole dog, but this is what was sent to me:


----------



## Adjecyca1

I've met a few Border staffs(border collie x staffordshire bull terrier) they are awesome little dogs, and seem to have less energy than a border collie, but can still go go go, awesome flyball dogs!


----------



## Khama

I met him a couple of hours ago, and it was love at first sight! He was cuddly but playful too, was climbing up the door of the cage to try and follow us when we left!

Animal welfare are seeing if the owner will forfeit the pups voluntarily, otherwise they will have to prosecute them for negligence to get the pups out of there for good.

Hopefully it happens quickly and we can give at least this one a happy home


----------

